
Twitter Going Mainstream? 5,000-10,000 new accounts a day - peter123
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/afp/20081223/tc_afp/usitinternethubspottwitter
======
akronim
At 10k/day it'll take them > 40 years to get half the population of the US on
board. Or if you prefer, 40 years to get the same number of users as facebook
worldwide.

Not that 10k a day is bad(!), but truly mainstream is something else
altogether.

------
pedalpete
and not all of these accounts represent a single user. I'm sure there is lots
of stuff like StatTweets going on where one business represents many accounts.

At the same time, I suspect that it is services like StatTweets which will
make Twitter go mainstream and present a business model for them.

